# Rental Car in Ontario



## Marcia3641 (Apr 10, 2009)

I am leaving for Canada Saturday (I will be there for a week) morning and was going to rent a car and wondered if its really necessary? I usually take public transporation when I travel but was planning on renting a car in Toronto and driving to Collingwood. 

If I don't rent a car, is there a shuttle that's not to expensive to take me from the airport to Collingwood. I am going to call Law Cranberry tomorrow AM but thought I would check with you guys first.

Marcia3641


----------



## moonstone (Apr 10, 2009)

I doubt that Cranberry Resort will have a shuttle from the airport as it is about 100 miles (2hrs driving time) from YYZ to the resort. Collingwood does have a small public transit bus system but I dont know how close to the resort it's routes go. I think renting a car would be the best way to go. That would enable you to check out the surrounding area and attractions. If you want to cut costs and spend the middle part of your week at the resort then just rent a car for the first day (or 2) and then again for a day (or 2) at the end of the week to get back to Toronto. JMHO
~Diane


----------



## grapevine24 (Apr 10, 2009)

If you are going to Collingwood, I would seriously consider renting a car. Collingwood is a few hours drive from the Toronto airport. This would also help getting around Collingwood itself. If you are spending some time in Toronto itself, a car may not be necessary as there is pretty good local transit (although nothing directly to the airport).


----------



## BevL (Apr 10, 2009)

You need a car.


----------



## AKE (Apr 10, 2009)

I spent many summers in the Collingwood area - there was limited public transit when I was there and the city has not grown much since those days so you will NEED a car (public transit in Canada, and especially outside of the big cities is not the same as in the states).  As well, chances are that the weather will be cold, windy and rainy on Georgian Bay so I dont know that I would want to be outside in that waiting for public transit to get around.


----------

